
Show HN: An open source security page to easily integrate on your website - jbaviat
https://www.sqreen.io/resources/security-page
======
jbaviat
Hey Hacker News,

I'm Jb the CTO and co-founder of Sqreen (YC W18).

Privacy/status pages have become a standard on the web. But nothing is really
made to answer to the increasing security concerns of users.

In the SaaS world, some companies integrate a detailed security page on their
website, but most companies are still missing one today.

The goal of this open source security page is to change that.

It's not perfect, but we made it really simple for anyone to add it on their
website.

The goal of the page is also to help developers think about security and maybe
improve the status quo.

We are open to contributions → [https://github.com/sqreen/security-
page](https://github.com/sqreen/security-page)

You can read the full content here:
[https://raw.githubusercontent.com/sqreen/security-
page/maste...](https://raw.githubusercontent.com/sqreen/security-
page/master/docs/markdown-content.md)

------
acutesoftware
Thanks for this - has some useful info, and I will be implementing a couple of
missing header details on my site.

But, overall the security scan gives a lot of fails, when in reality I don't
think it would know this.

For example

> SQL/NoSQL injection protection

How would you know how it is handled?

